# Where to start



## swamprat (Apr 24, 2012)

Obviously looking for an RV can be overwhelming. My question is this:
Is it better to check online, possibly ebay or go through a reputable dealer to assure that most items or defects/issues have been addressed?
Are there opinions on which dealer or website would be best?
Of course an inspection is first and foremost
Are the larger RV dealers like MHS a better avenue?


----------



## rjf7g (Apr 24, 2012)

Swamprat-
Welcome to the forum.  Your questions are interesting.  Do you have any experience with RVs?  Do you know anyone who does?  Not all RV dealers are created equally - you should take a look at http://www.grandviewtrailersales.com and see if Kenneth and Linda have anything you might be interested in.  Kenneth is active on this forum and they are good people.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 24, 2012)

swamprat Becky is right about Ken and Linda, I have driven from Gerogia to Va just to see them and pick up a few items. I have founf them to honest and up front on .what they sale. They will not over sale you, even if means they may lose some money, that just not there style. Good luck on your hunt


----------



## akjimny (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Swamprat and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  Buying a used RV from a dealer you can still end up with defects.  The only advantage is the dealer has a reputation to maintain and a fixed location that you can go back to get things fixed (maybe).  The dealer's price will be higher than the price from an individual seller, all things being equal.  As you said, get a good, thorough inspection and make sure everything is taken care of or the price is adjusted acccordingly.  There are several threads here in the forum on what to check along with links to some good websites with more info.  Post back and let us know what you are looking for and we'll try to give you some more advice.  Good luck.


----------



## swamprat (Apr 25, 2012)

My intentions are to purchase within the next year. To answer one question, I have only rented an RV to see if Iâ€™d appreciate the lifestyle. Well needless to say, I got bit by the RV bug and would love to retire into a full timer. Iâ€™ve done some research and see very differences of opinions in regards to gas or diesel, length of the unit based upon availability to accommodate at state or national parks. Iâ€™d like a diesel based on the longevity of engine life and Iâ€™d like to keep it at around 35â€.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 25, 2012)

With proper care and service the gas engine will last as long as the MH will swamprat. The diesel will have more torque and power if you get the right engine for the MH.  The diesel will handle better if you get air ride.  Diesel maintance will cost more as far as general service.  Diesel fuel is higher than gas but you will get better fuel milage with the deisel. The diesel will cost more than the gasser. If money is no problem and you want power and in a hurry to get there go diesel.  pro and cons on both only you can make the final decision and be happy.  Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## midone (Apr 30, 2012)

I think that in as much as going RV would be like a dream to most people, it is not something that would be for those who are of a faint heart.  It would require a greater deal of experience and drive to actually pull it off. And though you are to think that it would cost much less than getting your own flat or even renting an apartment type, there are a lot more things to it as well.


----------



## ejdixon (May 14, 2012)

I'd suggest to go to a dealer in your area. They can offer some financing plans for you and also some warranties. You can also check in Google for auction sites where you can find some RVs that are in good condition that have been repossessed by banks or credit unions because of default in payment. Either way, make sure to take time to carefully and thoroughly inspect the RV before discussing about price. A friend of mine sent this article to me on How to Buy an RV that's got a list of what to look out for while you're inspecting them. Found it really useful. Hope that it would help you. 

Good luck!


----------

